# Pharmacists for abroadies



## earthe kitt

I know that littered among the abroadies chat over the mists of time there have been  details of pharmacists - one in Shadwell,  one in Luton and the one in Wigmore St that Elissa has just mentioned on the Abroadies thread
Would it be helpful if we were to have a thread with details of pharmacists who are able to sell drugs to abroadies or who are able (willing??)  to take overseas prescriptions for us.

Does anyone have any details of pharmacists that they think would be useful for this thread??

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yes, yes and yes! Thanks for starting this thread, great idea, Jo.


----------



## safarigirl

Great idea Jo - maybe we can get it made sticky as these questions come up time and time again, and it is useful information.  I posted awhile ago about Mr Ali's pharmacy in Shadwell.  Ruth has posted me a prescription and I will try and get him to do it this week or next - if that is succesful, that he prescribes from a "spanish script" - i will post the details and cost for everyone else to know.  I did speak to him on the phone and he seemed to think it was possible.  Quite a few ivf ladies have used him and say he is good and cheap.  (The prices he quoted me where the same as what I would have paid in Spain)

I know there is a link on the ivf thread about drugs as well we could probably cut and paste here as well


Perhaps we could ask people to state the pharmacy, phone number, location, what script they took, prices and it will easily become a good resource and stop the panic when someone runs out of something and has to turn to an (unhelpful) GP.

anyway bravo, good idea!


----------



## three_stars

Just happen to have a business card pasted in my carnet.  Since it is just on the corner outside Shadwell metro station, also half block from the Shadwell DLR station, and a couple blocks from my London apartment, I stopped in to speak with them last week.  I was asking about Utrogeston and he said no problem ordering it for me.  It is just a small, typical corner pharmacy but from everything I have read and looked into they seem to be the best price deal in London and try to be very helpful to use FF.

Rigcharm Pharmacy  ( Ali's)
93 Watney Street London E1 2QE
tel 020-7790-9150
fax 020-7702-8283
email: [email protected]  (This is the pharmacist I spoke with)


----------



## earthe kitt

Here's the one that Elissa posted yesterday in response to Lisas request for Utrogestan!

John Bell & Croyden
50-54 Wigmore Street
London
W1
Tel: 020 7935 5555

Does anyone have details of the pharmacist in Luton?


Jo


----------



## brownowl23

HI 

Just to say Ali's in Shadwell is cheap and does prescriptions from Abroad. I called him yesterday and he confirmed that he would do a prescription for me from CFC South Africa. I have used him before for my IVF's in UK.

His details are 

Ali's Chemist (although its called something different)
93, Watney St, 
London
E1 2QE - tel 020 7790 9150

Chris


----------



## Rosalind

Hi,
I'm having a nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Calea ( i think it's called) 0870 749 2020 which is part of Ferring need a fax of an english prescription even before they will give you a price! So i went to my GP and she said that only a consultant can give a pres for fertility drugs.
So phoned my fertility clinic( who i've been with for over 4 years) and they said that they need a letter from abroard clinic first!!!!!!
The best price so far for Puregon is Westend Pharmacey in Peterborough. Tel:01733 564144
However they also need a prescription. I said that i have a Spanish one but they wanted to know if Ceram is UK registered( waiting to here if it is ) If it is ,then i can use Spanish prescription.
Its probably easier to get illegal drugs.
Roz


----------



## Ruth

Have just e-mailed Ali's chemist to confirm that they will accept prescriptions from here or not. We are not UK registered Ros, so let's see what they say.

Ruth


----------



## Rosalind

Ruth- Thanks honey.
Roz


----------



## safarigirl

As i said earlier in a post I would confirm that Ali took prescriptions from overseas clinics - he does, thought I'd bump this as well for abraodies, or anyone who is new and worrying about getting drugs in the UK.


----------



## earthe kitt

Thanks Safarigirl - I think I'll contact him tomorrow just to see if he take prescriptions from Poland otherwise the clinic have said they will Fed Ex them over  should I need more


I'm sure someone mentioned a pharmacy in Luton - can anyone remember the details?

Jo


----------



## brownowl23

Earthe Kitt

I think that Ali's will take prescriptions from Anywhere. HE has just filled one fo mine from South Africa, and I am going abck to have the second filled tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## safarigirl

Yes - he took mine from Ceram today - nice guy, i got a colddrink out the fridge as i was paying for my prostrap and bcp's and he threw it in for free!  (The coldrink that is!)

ANyway good to have a contact in London (who delivers as well) for us abroadies.


----------



## Ruth

My contact is Yasser at Ali's chemist and they have been fab with prescriptions I have faxed over.

Ruth


----------



## flower

Hi guys!!

Just to let you know that I've just called the pharmacy and I've been told that they DO NOT take prescriptions from abroad unless the doctor/consultant is UK registered and a part of the GMC.


----------



## safarigirl

Thats really interesting as I faxed them my prescription from Ceram (Spain) and they filled it yesterday.  Is this Ali's pharmacy in Shadwell?  Who did you speak to?  Brownowl also had her prescription from south africa filled?


----------



## Ruth

Have just had an e-mail from Yasser saying this:

ive just found out that for me to dispense the 
prescription from you the consultant/dr has to be a member of the General 
Medical Council and sign the presc'n accordingly or accordingly get someone 
from the uk to countersign the form.

Not sure how to move this forward so will need to have a think as I think any consultant signing in UK would want that woman to be a patient of his and that brings us back to square one. I will also check whether Dr B is registered but wouldn't have thought so. I guess another thought is how do you get registered? Answers on a postcaed please!!

Will speak to some people and see what their thoughts are.

Ruth


----------



## crusoe

IM used a pharmacy in Luton for me when I needed some drugs urgently. I am at work so don't have the details with me but I will post them later in case it is useful to anyone.
I went over to Luton to collect my drugs but they will post them out.
I think they got round the UK registered doctor thing because they know Dr Walker at IM  who is English and presumably UK registered even though she was on maternity leave when I had my problem and to my knowledge had absolutely nothing to do with the prescription!

As I say I will post the details just in case they are useful to anyone.

Crusoe


----------



## flower

I went to Ali's in Shadwell yesterday and they told me the doctor has to be UK registered although the prescription may be from abroad


----------



## renka

Happened to me too.  Heard good reports of Ali's.  Rang and spoke to him on 26th and he said yes he could accept prescriptions faxed from abroad.  Then got a message to phone from Yasser 27th.  Rang him 28th and he said he needs a UK registered doctor to sign prescription.  They don't make it easy for us do they?  I've heard some people on here don't want it on their records that their going abroad for this sort of treatment.  How do they get their meds then?  And what do you do if don't have a doctor in this country on your side?  Love to know anyone's solutions because from where I'm standing this is a potential show-stopper isn't it?

Renka


----------



## crusoe

The Luton place I used is:
Birdsfoot Lane Pharmacy
255 Birdsfoot Lane, Luton, Bedfordshire, LU3 2HX
Tel: 01582 591616

Crusoe
x


----------



## three_stars

Hmmmm  maybe some HFEA spies cracked down on him...  
Only a few weeks ago Yassar ( shadwell "ALI " Rigcharm Pharmacy) told me in person no problem for my foreign ivf drugs filled.  This is really a problem for a lot of women.   What is the alternative?  Maybe the Italian pharmacy?  Will have to research for them again. ANyone have it handy?

If anyone needs anything brought back from Chania let Monica know as I will be returning on July 4th to London.
bonnie


----------



## jules100

Address for italian pharmacy

www.farmaciacerati.it/English/index2.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ms Minerva

Call me paranoid, but if the HFEA are cracking down on prescriptions from abroad, maybe it would be best if we emailed details to each other, rather than posting them on here?

I'm convinced that the HFEA read the Abroadies threads!

Jules


----------



## crusoe

I hope the HFEA do read the abroadies thread - then they might realise what they have created - a ridiculous situation where patients cannot get treatment in their own country but are forced to go abroad.
I have written to the HFEA 3 times asking them what people like me are supposed to do for treatment - they have never replied so I hope they do read these boards so they can see how their decisions have affected peoples lives.

I do agree with what Jules says about sending messages re: pharmacies privately though.

Crusoe


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello Girls 

I've been following this and panicking a bit as I am waiting on a US prescription and had planned to go to Ali's too.

I've just phoned my old (private) clinic where I had my last 3 tx and they have said they will do any scans I need and fill my prescription from the US.  I know this isn't an option for everyone, but perhaps if you have had any treatment in the UK prior to going abroad your old clinic would do this too.  After my 3 fails my doc recommended a change of clinic for me anyway, and I've managed to get onto a research study at SIRM in the US.  I know my old clinic fill Spanish prescriptions too, for previous patients now requiring donor eggs.  

Yvonne x


----------



## Ruth

I've used the Italian pharmacy before with a couple who were living in US.
Have e-mailed my contact there, Monica to confirm costs there and arrangements.
Watch this space!

Ruth


----------



## three_stars

Thanks Jules100 for the link.  I am going to pass it on to the clinic in Crete for foreign patients.


----------



## EStreet

I have read the last few notices and have been waiting for the message board to come back on line, but since the board went down I have not read the more recent replies and outcome to do with the pharmacies that can be used in the UK.

Please can anyone help, I am going to Chania in Crete and have had an email through with the medication details, but have come across the problem of the prescription needing to be by a UK registered doctor. Does anyone have any ideas where I can get the medication from or ways round the system?
Thanks

EStreet


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Estreet, 

I had a US prescription and had to get my drugs fedexed over to me in the UK, paying for them from a US pharmacist.  That is the only way to go now for US prescriptions, not sure about European.  For customs purposes the drugs need to be approved for use in the UK or they will be witheld by customs.  The drugs worked out at the same price as the UK anyway (or slightly chepear if anything, not much in it.)

Yvonne


----------



## EStreet

Yvonne
Thanks for your reply, hoping to get my own doctor to countersign a prescription from Greece, if this is not possible I will enquire about getting the drugs from them.

Good to know of other alternatives as this has been panicking me a bit.
Cheers
Elaine


----------



## three_stars

Estreet,
I was just checking back as well to see if anythin ghad changed and was also just replying to " Drugs... whats the deal" see above thread
_To continue, The meds are extra, except in my case a few things were not charged for once I go to the clinic like PIO shots and estrogen patches and pessaries ( at Fertimed and at Chania). 
You can buy in the UK if the foreign presription is from a UK registered DR or is co-signed by a UK DR here. So hopefully you have a co-operative GP. It seems this is a more recent rule and has caused many women a lot of problems as they previously could get foreign presriptions filled at a few pharmacists known to us here. 
There is also an online farmacia in Italy that sends out most meds for IVF. 
Sometimes you go to visit your chosen clinic for an initial consultation and then buy the meds there. 
And sometimes FF women have helped each other out by bringing back meds for others if the timing worked out.  _

Are you going for DE? If so you will not need that expensive or complicated drugs ( I was just in Chania for DE in June) Protocol is usually BCP,Decapyteyl, Estrofem, ( Estrogenpills, patches and pessaries) some Vibrymacine, Medrol... more or less that is it. There are also people going to Chania soon that may be willing to bring back meds for you. See the Chania thread here and on other fertility boards.
I hope this helps.
b123


----------



## EStreet

Hello b123
Thanks for the info, we are not going for DE, using our own eggs etc. Have checked with Monica at Chania and she is sending me more stuff by email so that my doctor can give me a private prescription.

Really relieved as seem to be getting this sorted, but I do not envy anyone who does not have the support of their own GP's. Looks like we are going over to Chania on 12th Sept. Getting excited now although we still have a few weeks to go.

Thanks
EStreet


----------



## Ms Minerva

Estreet,

I have IMed you some details, hope it helps.

Jules


----------



## tattyt™

Hi Everyone,

Thought you may be interested:

Last week was particularly stressful for me as I found out the downregging drugs I had been on were not working.  I am having tx in Turkey and all of my drugs were bought over for me by another couple who had just been through tx.

I was stuck, my consultant was telling me I needed to switch to Synarel or Burselin, one big problem with this is where could I get it from ?  I have a UK consultant who is linked with my Turkey hospital but he was on holiday till the 17th August and I could not track down the consultant who was covering for him.

After lots of internet investigations I managed to get a prescription from a UK registered doctor & have it delivered to my door from Ali's (Synarel £60), if you would like to know how I did this please PM me as I know these services often stop when they are mentioned on this thread.  It was totally legit !

Tattyt


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi Tattyt

Even giving the info to someone through IM doesn't guarantee they aren't a dodgy lurker from the HFEA or DCN

I would suggest that even through an IM you are very circumspect about who you give this info to and make sure it is to a legitimate abroadie who posts regularly rather than someone with very few posts to their name

Sorry to those shy lurkers who may be offended by this but we have to protect the dwindling sources and resources available to abroadies

Jo


----------



## tattyt™

Good Point Jo,

I will vet requests for the info      

Its so bad that we have to do this, although the GMC have already investigated my source & have not been stopped as yet...

Tattyt


----------



## safarigirl

tatty - thanks for posting that, and i agree with Jo, sometimes in giving out info we seem to have "shot ourselves in the proverbial foot!!!"" ... we certainly need to protect the way to get our drugs - legitimately of course .... so i agree with her sentiments about giving out the info .... it is so stressful trying to get prescptions filled so lets keep whatever legal loophole you have found!


----------



## roze

I have spoken to the Italian pharmacy mentioned previously -they were very helpful with advice and general info - they will dispense medication on a faxed or emailed prescription from any clinic- they seemed to be particularly aware of problems in the UK!
The costs are very reasonable compared to here and shipping is 10 euros unless you need urgent overnight delivery, then its 24 euros.
As I may be exhausting goodwill from elsewhere for private prescriptions, having managed this for two years, I've found this a great relief for the future- whats more I'll be saving money as well!

I hope more women find out about this- I am not a fan of buying drugs over the internet but in this instance its a bone fide pharmacy not a warehouse, its all legit, and there is also the safety net of a prescription.  Many pharmacies do this abroad, apparently.

Thanks for the recommendation, this is a real find.


good luck to all,

roze


----------

